# Cummins Onan 6000e question



## Rossum Possum (Jul 21, 2019)

Hey guys, new to the site, and I finally bit the bullet and bought a Cummins Onan Pro 6000e generator off of Craigslist. The price was agreed upon at $350, and has run everything that I have hooked up to it. I really will only need it for hurricane season to run a portable AC, and the fridge. I bought it because of the name, because Onan makes generators for boats and motor homes, so they ought to work. Anyone have any experience with these? The only thing this generator is lacking is the start battery, but it does work with a jump box, and the wheel kit, which if anyone has and wants to sell it, let’s talk. Thanks again for the add, and look forward to learning.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

I recommend you check out this Onan forum... They are VERY helpful. https://www.smokstak.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=1 

I have heard a rumor that the Pro 6000e may be a rebranded Kawasaki unit?


----------



## Rossum Possum (Jul 21, 2019)

Even if it was Kawasaki, my lawn equipment only has Kawi engines, and I swear by them. I mean, for the price, I couldn’t pass it up. Thank you so much for the help, sir.


----------

